# Back from the Hog & Bunny Hunt



## Al33 (Feb 10, 2008)

I am one whooped puppy. But to tell you the truth, I would do it again next week.

I had a blast and I will not be able to share in one post all the great times I had with some of the best men I have ever had the pleasure of sharing a campfire with. I truly feel sorry for anyone who wanted to go but couldn't because of other obligations. Just know you were thought of and most likely talked about a bit too.

I have a few photo's to share but they will have to wait until after my daughter and youngest granddaughter comes by to pick me up for a trip to the park. I just got home a little over an hour ago and have a lot to do to get reoorganized for the next trad event.

I got to see buckbacks get his first trad kill with his recurve, a wabbit and he wasted no time getting another one. The man has eyes like a hawk and could see them when others couldn't.

Jeff Roberts, tradbow here, allowed me to tag along with him on several excursions through the swamps and he put us on pigs every time. Unfortunately, the shifting winds blew our cover almost every time. I managed to get within 10 yards of our first group of pigs and came to full draw once but for some unknown reason they suddenly took off and about 15 pigs headed directly towards Jeff who was about 50 yards to my left. He ended up putting his boot on the head of one coming directly at him. They were all sizes and all colors. I did take a shot at a big black sow and she was hauling it through the palmettos but no luck.

More later because I have get some things done right now.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 10, 2008)

Al33 said:


> I got to see buckbacks get his first trad kill with his recurve, a wabbit and he wasted no time getting another one. The man has eyes like a hawk and could see them when others couldn't..


You got thast right Al he is "the man"..lol

Seriously though it was nice to meet you,Apex and everyone else(sorry,so many names to remember).Thanks again for the shooting tips I recieved from some of the guys,and all the advice.It was nice to meet such a great group of guys.I have alot of practicing to do!!It was a trip to remember!


----------



## Southbow (Feb 10, 2008)

I knew yall would have a great time. I've been at work all day thinking about it. I hope Marty will put this one together again one day and I can attend. So many pigs ... so little time.

Looking forward to the pictures,
chris


----------



## Al33 (Feb 10, 2008)

I usually leave something behind on one of these trips but this time I came home with more than I took. While at Delton's I picked up his Olympus 740 thinking it was my Olympus 720 and took it on the hunt with me. Didn't realize until late Saturday evening I had been taking pictures with his camera and not my own. I dropped off his camera on the trip back and told him to just email me the pic's on his card. I did have at least one on my own camera which is this one of buckbacks and his first trad kill. That's Acchyper posing with him who was watching him make the shot.

I also ended up with a turkey seat and dove stool that belongs to bowbender and his son who left them in my camp.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice shootin'


----------



## Al33 (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is the group of bunny hunters Saturday morning before we headed out to the wildfowl refuge followed by my hog guide and mentor Jeff Roberts aka tradbow here. I'll try to give names to all the bodies but there are a couple  I cannot recall.
From left to right and across the back are:
Bowbender (Rusty), pinenut (Bill), rapid fire (Mark), tradbow (Jeff), Apex Predator (Marty), cardenuto14 (Josh), Tree (Mark), Decatur, DENNIS, accphyper (Allen), buckbacks (Martin), HookedN21 (Chris), bornrecurve (Eric) and his son Sebastian with his daughter Amanda in front of him, Rusty's son Clay and Tree's son Evan are in front.

I think there were a total of 7 rabbits killed on the morning hunt. The dikes had been bush hogged and some burned so the cover wasn't there like it normally is and that made it tough trying to find the rabbits.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 10, 2008)

*Many Thanks*

Al33

Just wanted to say how much I enjoyed the time I spent with everyone in camp this weekend. Glad you made it back home ok. I ran into Rapidfire on the way home and he told me he added two more bunnies to his list this morning. Also wanted to thank Apexhunter for the great hunt he set up and all the help he gave everyone. Many Thanks Apex. Look forward to the next campfire we can share.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wanted to once again congratulate rapid fire and Chris on getting their pigs!


----------



## SOS (Feb 10, 2008)

I want to here more about the pigs!  Sorry this wasn't a good weekend...too many obligations at church.  Hope you do it again next year.  Altamaha's a beautiful place.....now, more stories and photos....please.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 10, 2008)

I wish I could have come sooner, but had to work saturday. Atleast I got to enjoy saturday night and sunday's hunt. Everyone there was very laid back, friendly, and helpful. Thanks to everyone in organizing it, it was fun. Hopefully that Bear Kodiak of mine will see some action soon, I'm interested in "trad" now for sure. 

Buckbacks/Martin and I jumped a big ol' hog (200-250lbs?) in some palmettos, but it was gone like lightning. That was the most "russian" looking boar I've ever seen in person. The front shoulders were huge, had a heavy coat, and seemed to have the neck hair raised as it ran off. 

After meeting Public Land Prowler/Randolph for lunch at Waffle House, Martin and I decided to go check out a WMA near my house on the way home. We walked in 2+ miles easily and got to the marsh in some hardwoods. After checking the area out we came up with a game plan and split up. Martin slipped down to the marsh edge about 200yds off the logging road I was on and slipped parellel to the logging road. I stayed on the logging road and went ahead a little to get his backpack he left in the bushes. I waited there and gave him some time to get back to the marsh. As I waited the gnats ate me up pretty good, so I light a cigarette to keep them off and see the wind direction, which was in my face. I began walking again and didn't make it 50yds and heard running in the woods on the opposite side of the logging road. I spotted it and it was a nice boar, and I drew back right before it hit the road. When it stepped out broadside, my peep sight aligning band broke!  I then realized how big this sucker was at 15-20yds, an absolute wall hanger! I won't lie, I was nervous! He made a bellowing grunt and began trotting down the road 5yds in the woods. I jogged after him and managed to slip what remained of my aligning band back on. He stopped and came back onto the logging road broadside, I drew and SNAP....again. He trotted back in the woods and paralled the road again as I chased. He came out a final time and I was going to try a shot with no peep but he trotted off for good bellowing as he went. I was a nervous wreck and enjoyed every minute of it! I guess the aligning band had dry rotted and I didn't know it......lesson learned. Sorry for the long post, but I'm still worked up over it! I can't believe I got to see 2 trophy boars in one day on seperate WMAs!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow!  What a trip.  I hope a great time was had by all.  I had a great time meeting all you folks.  Everyone was very friendly, and what an experienced bunch of hunters.  I spent as much time as I could learning from some real traditional bowhunters!  Thanks again to all for the great participation!

Unfortunately, the bunny hunt wasn't quite what I have been used to the last few years.  They say that rabbits cycle in their numbers.    This must have been an off year.  It certainly didn't help that much of their cover had been cut.

I think all the hog hunters got on hogs!  That has to be some kind of record.  We all learned a lot as well.  Next time we should all bring bicycles to access the back of the property.  My feet have bruises and blisters from all the miles!

The boat hunt was very enjoyable, even though we didn't get on the pigs.  We did see a large gator sunning on the bank!  I think Josh got some photos before he made his lunge for the water.

Al cooked a great supper for all on Friday night.  Accylpher and buckbacks teamed up for a great fish fry on Sat!  

We will have to make plans for another hunt next year!

Thanks again to all for a great time!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 10, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Nice shootin'


You should try it sometime. Man it was so much fun.
I must say I have never been a part of something that felt
like this over the weekend.
these guys were gentlemen. Very caring, understanding and overall the best group of "men" I have ever shared a campfire with.
Many thanks to Al for he helped  me in many ways and thanks to Apex for "bringing" the gang south.
Al just remember what you need to do before the next hunt.
1.table
2.fix that mattress.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 10, 2008)

*Well, I finally made it home.*

Here are some quick pics of the kids showing us adults how it's done.  Oh, and a pic of my 2nd and 3rd trad kills.  I will let Cardnuto show you my first kill.  I will post some stories tomorrow.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 10, 2008)

Great job Mark!  Great photo as well.  Here are a few photos I took.  Al setting up his covered wagon, Youth on the range, waking up for a bunny hunt, and a great find in the woods.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like I forgot to set my camera for the lowest setting!  Yikes!  Maybe Al can help me.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats mark. How many did you see on the other side?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 10, 2008)

this is a cool post an very welcome breath o fresh air  with all the junk thats been goin on .......thanx guys fer sharing....


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a blast, shure wish I could have made it.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 10, 2008)

I managed to pop 2 picks at the fish fry...


----------



## trad bow (Feb 11, 2008)

Marty, thanks for setting this up. You are a stand up guy in my book. Al, I enjoyed our time in the swamp together. You are definetly a fine gentlemen no matter where you go. As for the rest of you that was there, anytime, anywhere, ya'll are welcome in my camp.I had a great time.


----------



## fredw (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds (and looks like) a great time was had.  You guys make a fellow think that he should buy a traditional bow and get into the action!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2008)

fredw said:


> Sounds (and looks like) a great time was had.  You guys make a fellow think that he should buy a traditional bow and get into the action!



you got that right. you will not find a better group of guys to share a camp with anywhere.


----------



## Just BB (Feb 11, 2008)

Dang it, Wish I could have made it. All that stuff I had to do wnet all away, CAUSE I HAD THE FLUUUUUUUUUUU! Still couldn't have gone. Glad ya'll had a great time.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 11, 2008)

As unsolicited information, the rabbits on Butler Island and surrounding areas are Marsh Rabbits as opposed to the common Cottontail that most people are familiar with.

Marsh Rabbits are smaller in general than the Cottontail.  The Cottontail is white on his belly and the Marsh Rabbit is brownish gray on his underside.  As you would expect, the Marsh Rabbit is not reluctant to take to the water as a strong swimmer.  The Cottontail will avoid swimming when possible.

While they are quite edible, I have found that the Marsh version is not as tasty as the Eastern Cottontail.

Glad to hear that a good time was had by all.  I take it that you did not take time out to sample the local seafood.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for that info Mr Vernon!!! Good stuff to know.

We decided to do the fish fry at camp versus going into town for the sea food. Dennis, Pinenut, and Decatur went in town and ate a bunch of it but they were staying close to town. The rest of us were just too tuckered out to do any traveling anyway.

I thought of you quite a bit as I took in the sights around there. We found some old logging rails still running through the reclaimed Tupelo and Cypress trees. I could only imagine what things must have looked like in the swamps back when they were logging it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2008)

My weekend went like this.
I had just gotten a dozen arrows thursday and Al helped me get them setup. I wasn't planning to hunt much friday evening so me an acchyper were in camp just shooting our bows.
after a while we decided to try for a dillo or squirrel near camp so we walked the roads.
We heard something in the palmettos and Allen stepped in and busted a 150+ black boar my way. I made a shot at him running at 15 yds and went right thru his legs. All I could do was laugh, I was happy though. About that time we heard Al and Mark working back to camp. they had heard it all and there was another hog that ran their way.Al was high fiving just on the shot attempt.(I was pumped)
Sat morning we went out for rabbits. I saw the 1st in our group and got him. I let allen go ahead to get the next one.I'll let him tell about the one that got away.(many shots by 3 people)
after that I tried to get al on one but it didn't work out.
we split up and I saw 2 more and got one of them.
Sat evening I went out by myself and had 2 bust out some palmettos at 10 yds.
Sunday Ben was there and we started walking around. we were an area with little sign but I saw a small patch of thick palmettos that just looked to good to not walk by, that is when the big boar jumped up 10yds from me and ran by Ben. I had hogs by me on all 3 hunts.
again thanks to Marty for getting this one together.


----------



## Bow Bender (Feb 11, 2008)

*Wascally Wabbits!*

We had a great time on this hunt - Thanks Apex for inviting us all down for this event.  I hope we can do this again.  My hunting party included Mark Hoch (Tree), his son Evan and my son Clay.  We drove down Sat morning and left that afternoon - wish we could have spent more time in camp.  The fellowship was definately worth the two hour drive.

We decided to let Evan (13) and Clay (9) go on point while we were walking the dykes between the marsh.  I can't tell you how many ducks and other birds we saw.  There were huge groups of ducks coming in and birds flying all day!  We blew right through the good cover and were headed back to the truck about an hour later before we saw a rabbit - you have to walk slow and look under the briars.  Once we saw one we figured out how to look for them and the boys started seeing some rabbits.  They each had about three or four shots on rabbits at no more than 5 yards.  Think its easy - not!  I had two misses at five yards before I hit one.  Those big briars were as big as a sapling and were arrow stoppers.  The old men finally managed to get two - Whew I was beginning to wonder if it could be done.  Here's a picture of the happy hunters with an extra rabbit that the boys talked out of Apex.....







If you look real close you can see Tree and Evan walking a dyke......





Here's Clay at an observation tower.....I can only imagine what it looked like at sunrise from there.





Here we are slinging some arrows in the coastal breeze.....





Those three rabbits stewed in the crock-pot for about three hours yesterday and were served over rice and gravy with cornbread and veggies......delicious!  My daughter had three helpings, I think she would chase down a rabbit if she could!

Apex - thanks again for the hospitality and hope to see ya'll soon!


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 11, 2008)

Look's like ya'll had an awesome time, hate I had to miss it. My sons Boy Scout Troop had their yearly "Chicken BBQ" fundraiser Saturday, we cooked about 1000 chicken halves, and sold plates. Turned out great , but I would have rather been bending a stick. Maybe next year. 
Ken


----------



## pine nut (Feb 11, 2008)

Marty thanks so much for all your efforts on this outing.  Great hunt and a great time had by all.  I know I did.  I hated to miss the fish fry but I think Dennis , Decatur and I represented the group well at B&J's seafood buffet!  It was great and we were tuckered out from the hunt.  We went in straight from the woods and were welcomed nicely so next time you guys know that it's ok to go in in hunting clothes(I asked)!  Several people were interested in what we were hunting etc.  They are great folks there.  Excellent food and reasonably priced too.  We did miss the comaraderie  of the group however.  It has been one of the things I personally have enjoyed about the gang, and our hunts.  Good friends and food around a nice fire in the woods.... it doesn't get any better than that.  It was a pleasure meeting each of you and sharing a fire together.
Thanks again Marty and I look forward to seeing you again.  I will check with you whenever I get to your neck of the woods again.  Maybe we can hook up for a fishing trip or a hunt togrther.
Best regards, Bill


----------



## robert carter (Feb 11, 2008)

Hate I had to leave early before most of you fellas got there but things happen. I enjoyed the time spent there. I got to shoot cans with some good folks and myself and Chris were withing 15 yards of pigs three times and did`nt get to feed "Mojo" my bow.Nice to meet Marty and see Al and Jeff again as well as the folks I met.God willing I`ll be down there next Tuesday and finish up that 4 mile walk for a pig.But this time I`m taking a bike.I saw a couple of fine boars and a fat sow that would make good sausage and I would like to get a shot at a rabbit as well.
      I had to go to Brunswick today on business and drove to Darien just to look again. there were three dead pigs beside the road.

     I`m thinking with the success of Marty`s pig and rabbit hunt and with the fun we had at HorseCreek as well we should put together a Ocmulgee spring hunt sometime in mid April. I usually camp there for a day or two at that time and always get some pork. They have the new lake that is loaded with fish with Turkeys and pork in the swamp it would be fun and it is plenty big to hold our group.I`m going anyways and ya`ll be welcome.RC


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to all for putting this together. Me and the kids had a great time. Can't wait to do it again. What a great group of guys. A few pic below.


Yes, we found the bunnyroom. We waited around the restroom for a time to see if any furballs would drop in.


I think this bunny was on the way to the bunnyroom. By the look on Amanda's face, she is taking claim to it. But, to set the record straight, dad shot the rabbit.


This truck was parked just out side the camping area. Don't be ashamed, you can park it in camp next time. Whom ever it belongs to.....


I think someone was praying to the pig god.


One more close shot of a bunch of great guys.


Thanks again to all for a great time!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 12, 2008)

*This is my story and I'm sticking to it.*

Arrived at WMA at about 11:45 Friday morning.  Thought I was in the wrong place till I came upon Apex and Cardnuto walking up the road.  Got camp set up and shot a little while socializing in camp.  Brother Al and I headed into the swamp a little before dark.  About 75yds into the swamp, Al told me to slow down, So I DIDN'T.  About 50yds later I jumped a nice red pig b/c I was going to fast.  That was it for Friday's hunt.  Saturday morning, we headed to the bunny hunt.  I had a hard time finding the rabbits, but did manage a few missed shots.  Saturday evening, Cardnuto14 and I followed Trad Bow and Al for a little ways throught the swamp and got some good advice and direction from Jeff before heading out on our own.  We spent the next 2 hours in the middle of the swamp with nothing to be seen but boot high water.  We finally found an island and struck out to the North.  We found a slough to cross the island and about 80yds up the slough, Josh spotted a sow and 15-20 pigs.  We cut them off down wind and Josh got a 30yd shot on the sow.  She jumped at just the right moment and he only landed a glancing blow to her leg.  I lined up on a piglet at 20yds and let "little bear" rip.  I pinned the little fellow to a cypress knee and Cardnuto14 has the pics to prove it.  I dressed it real quick and we headed on around the island.  We came across some deep water that we were tip-toeing across till Josh scared a turtle or something off a log and flipped out on me.  It was an all out sprint keeping up with him the rest of the way to camp.    I may be picking on him a little, but he made for great company while crossing the swamp and I am gracious for him helping me harvest my first trad kill.  Sunday morning I broke down camp and headed back to the bunny hole for a few hours before getting out of town.  I finally figured out how to find the little "marbles" and started letting some arrows fly.  I think they were a little spooked from the pressure and I jumped several.  I did manage 6-8 shots and harvested my 2nd and 3rd trad animals.  It was a great weekend and I am truly blessed to have met such a great group of guys this year.  It has been a while since I have met such a genuine group of guys with such a passion for the outdoors as y'all.  I look forward to many years and many many more hunts with this group.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cardenuto14??? Did the hogs eat this dude or what?

Hey dude, are you still with us?


----------



## ky_longbow (Feb 12, 2008)

looks like a great bunch and a great time !!!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 12, 2008)

Al, Bornwrecurve was suppose to save that pic of you for future blackmail. Oh well guess it's out now.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2008)

buckbacks said:


> Al, Bornwrecurve was suppose to save that pic of you for future blackmail. Oh well guess it's out now.



What the heck, it wouldn't have worked anyway. Just look at my form. Cup is held upright, hat is still on, and I'm not droolin' slobber. I didn't even drop my toothpick.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Whats up Dude's! I didn't get eaten by the hog's al. sorry it took me so long to get these photos done. i had a huge honey-do list when i got home and was just able to get online today. 

I have to say that i had probably the best time hunting that i have ever had. I was so impressed at how kind and helpful everyone was. especially since i was shooting a bow with wheels. I am already looking for and scraping up enough money to get a recurve. 

I have to thank marty for taking extra time to show me how to get on some hogs. He let me tag along a few times and even-though we didn't get on any together i learned alot.

I was able to get a shot at one with Rapid Fire on saturday night but was just shooting at hog instead of a spot on the hog. He made an awesome shot on one and i have never heard anything squeal so loud.  And Yes, I did get the pants scared off me while sneaking through the swamp. I thought a 15 foot anaconda was after me and i wasn't about to find out what it really was. After all the stories that Jeff told us i was freaking out that something was after me.

The first two images are of the guys shooting.
The next two are of the rabbit hunt
The next one is Rapid Fire shooting in the woods and the next one is a photo i took of myself.
The last one is the 10ft gator that we saw on sunday morning. The first gator i have ever seen in the wild.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Rapid Fire
    Congrats on those two rabbits. that is awesome and great shooting!!!!! You have to show me how you figured out how to see those little buggers!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 12, 2008)

Josh, those are some great photos!  I guess you are a photographer!  I love those old fashioned looking ones.  I guess there has to be a proper term for them huh?  I'm glad you could tag along with me.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 12, 2008)

Josh, I'm glad you're ok.  Those photos are great and that 3rd one is unbelievalbe.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I do have a few other photos that i took of the swamps but i haven't finished editing them yet. I better have gotten some good photos after hauling that heavy thing around the swamps for almost 4 days.

Apex, you are right that they are old fashioned looking. I like my images to look like that. i guess you could also say that they are sepia toned images.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 12, 2008)

Super photos.RC


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow Josh I am impressed with your avatar,and your photo's!

It was funny how we were talking about gators,and I told you it wasn't too cold for them to be out,then 5 minutes later I spotted that big boy sitting on the bank sunning.Next thing I heard was your camera popping off about 4 pics per second..lol

That was a great trip.Something I will remember for sure.Thanks again to Marty for taking me with him out there,and showing me how he does it.I always wanted to try marsh stalking,and I have new found respect for marsh stalkers...

I also need to lose about 50 more pounds!I spent more time trying to get my legs out of knee deep mud while everyone else floated along..


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 12, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> Josh, I'm glad you're ok.  Those photos are great and that 3rd one is unbelievalbe.




As soon as I saw them I pm'd Al and told him the first two will be on my wall one day and Mark's deserves an 8x10 and a frame.(mark you better frame that pic)

I think next hunt Josh should leave the wheelie home and just bring the camera.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great pic's Josh,...I mean dude, and I'm glad to see the pigs didn't eat you.

I'm old enough to remember when sepia toned pic's were common.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I already put in my order for my first trad kill photo and I think I will try to get one of the shot as well.  Josh is a great photographer without a doubt.  Josh, you can post that pic of me with the piglett.  I don't know if I can downsize it at home tomorrow or not.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 12, 2008)

*Dude*

Great Pics Dude


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok everyone. Here is Rapid Fire's first Trad Kill. I am proud to have been there to experience it. Great Job!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 12, 2008)

That looks more like a big swamp rat

Congrats Man!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 12, 2008)

Marty, I just want to say I had a blast and really enjoyed meeting you and all of the other great guys that made it out for this hunt.  For those of you who missed this hunt, I hope to see you at the next one.

Here's a look at some of the hog sign that was at the end of that 4 mile walk, a couple pics of my pig, one of the old logging rails running out into the swamp, and then a couple that I took of the old ruin over at the bunny hunt.  Notice the spoke of the wheel going through the middle of the tree.  And can someone tell me what the fire clay flue is and how old it may be?
Chris


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 12, 2008)

Good granny, I'm half tempted to make the drive back down there and then make that 8 mile hike.  I'm glad you didn't show us that photo while we were down there.  Cool looking pig as well.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 12, 2008)

Rapid Fire all you need is some of Als Mushrooms,onions and peppers and you got a meal. Congrats again. Add the rabbits and the whole family can eat


----------



## pine nut (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow what pictures Josh!  I really like them all but I think #3 is special for every thing about it.  If it's possible I'd like a print of it to remember the "Hunt".  It kinda captures what traditional archery is all about : good times with good friends, in beautiful places...special memories!  I will be happy to pay for it if you are going to have some prints made.  That is a neat picture and even though I didn't see a rabbit, a pig, a deer, or as a matter of fact not even a squirrel until Sunday night (!) this was one fine trip and a super good time!
Those who couldn't make it really missed something.
Bill


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 12, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> Cool looking pig as well.



Yeah, I though that racing stripe looked pretty cool too.  Heck of a shot you made on that pig of yours Mark.  Josh, you got some serious skills dude!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm with Mark. If I had seen that pic I'd of went 10 miles.
Chris that pig of yours has some great color. never seen a red and white one like that.
Man everytime I check this thread it just gets better and better with all the new pics.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 12, 2008)

More great photo's Chris!!! Thanks for sharing them here!!! I'm sure Mr. Vernon can tell you about the fire clay flue.

Here again is proof of the the pudding that when you aim small you will hit small. Great shot Mark!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 13, 2008)

Man, who edited that kill shot with Mark, talk about down-sizing!  You sure you didn't go a little too far?  I heard that one weighed 90#!  Is that a cut and paste?  

Seriously Mark, great job!  It was a pleasure to meet, and hunt with you.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics, looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 13, 2008)

I think josh should be our official photographer


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 13, 2008)

DENNIS said:


> I think josh should be our official photographer



I am definitely going to bring my camera on any hunts/get togethers that i am on. It will also help that i'm not lugging around a 6lb wheelie bow.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 13, 2008)

that is a great looking hog hookedn21. no wonder why you kept walking all the way down there.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 13, 2008)

awesome pics!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys-
I just wanted to tell ya'll that I'm glad you had a wonderful hunt. I'll sure try to make the next one. The pictures are really cool. I think everyone should do their part to bring a digital camera and share the bounty. This thread is a perfect example of what I'm talking about. Good job.
Clay


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like ya`ll had a sho-nuff fine weekend!!


----------



## M. Decator Dunagan Jr. (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a great time as well. There is nothing like a swamp hunt to sharpen your woodsman skills, a 8+ mile trek to get you into shape, and a boat ride to put a smile on you face.  Thanks, Marty, for a great hunt.  I would also like to thank Bill Knight for chauffeuring Dennis and I down to the hunt, provided us with lodging at his fish camp and a boat to travel the rivers with.  

I could hear Bill chanting, "If I hunt, they will come." 






Here is a man on a mission.





We have to walk how far?





Watchful eye





Our guide










Captain Bill 





Imagine this picture 360 degrees and it is getting dark...


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pic's Decator and sure glad to see you here.


----------



## cardenuto14 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those pics Decator!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess I didn't break the camera after all.  Good pixs Decator.  It was My pleasure to have you guys come along.  You are good company and welcome any time.
Bill


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 16, 2008)

I revisited this place today and we saw 7 rabbits total. My boy(9) shot 3 times and hit a rabbit once but it didn't phase him. he was using a kids bow with not much power. the food plots have been burned since last sunday and still there was plenty of fresh hog tracks in the roads and plots.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 23, 2008)

Just reread this one.

Marty, do you have plans to make this happen again in 09?

It's only a couple months away......


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep, but I'm thinking a little later in the year.  I think we are gonna try it during spring Turkey.  Maybe the first part of April.  I am open to suggestions.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2009)

Bump one more time for the guys thinking of going but still unsure....


----------

